# Paph Hilo Citron 'Alex Manuel' FCC-AOS



## li'l frog (Dec 11, 2012)

Awarded Saturday by the Chicago Judging Center. Vanda Alex is the owner.

90 points, ns 13.7


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2012)

Whoo! FCC!!!  Congrats!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 11, 2012)

An FCC/AOS is a rare award for any slipper orchid grex ,especially a green/white Maudiae type. Congrats on a job well done, Alex! Hope to see you at the Madison Show.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2012)

it must be magnificent in the flesh for an FCC.
VERY well done!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2012)

I have to agree with Tom and end with what Dot said!


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 12, 2012)

congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## nikv (Dec 12, 2012)

Stunning! Congrats on the FCC!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> it must be magnificent in the flesh for an FCC.
> VERY well done!


IT WAS! Alex had a 2nd one that earned an AM, which was nice too but this one was flat! I'm not one for maudiae types but boy these Hilo Citrons can be most impressive! Well done Alex!


----------



## vandaalex (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so much to all! It was quite a SURPRISE!
@li'l frog: Thanks for posting the pic.
@Tom: I'll definitely see you at the Madison show.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats Alex!

Ramon


----------

